# TOMATO/BLACK BEAN/CORN SALSA



## NorthernWinos (Oct 2, 2008)

Meanwhile in the cannery/kitchen....today was Salsa day!!!!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~TOMATO/BLACK BEAN/CORN SALSA~~~~~~~~~~~~

- 7 QT ROMA TOMATOES -PEELED AND COARSELY CHOPPED
- 4 CUPS CHOPPED RED AND GREEN BELL PEPPERS
- 5 CUPS CHOPPED ONIONS
- 3 HEADS OF GARLIC [MINCED]
- 10 HOT JALAPEÑO PEPPERS [MINCED]
- 4 CUPS COOKED CORN
- 3 15oz CANS BLACK BEANS [DRAINED]
- 2 CUPS VINEGAR
- 2 12 oz CANS TOMATO PASTE [WHISK TOGETHER WITH VINEGAR]

COOK VEGGIES FOR 10 MIN

ADD:
- 2 TBLS. GROUND CORIANDER
- 2 TBLS. GROUND CUMIN
- 1½ TBLS. CHIPOTLE CHILI POWDER
- 2 TBLS. SALT
- 1 TBLS. BLACK PEPPER

COOK 20 MIN.
FILL STERILIZED JARS WITH SLOTTED SPOON.
PROCESS 15 IN.

YIELD:
17 PINTS SALSA AND 5 PINTS JUICE FOR COOKING.










ENJOY!!!


----------



## smurfe (Oct 2, 2008)

Nice. That recipe is actually very close to my base for chili.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 2, 2008)

We make a dutch oven meal with many of these ingredients too...just add a little meat and rice.....


----------

